# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Robovie R3, life-sized humanoid robot, Vstone Co., Ltd., Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Contributors:

Vstone Co., Ltd.

Advanced Telecommunications Research Institute International (ATR)

----------


## Airicist

Article "ATR and VStone debut 'life-sized' Robovie R3 humanoid robot"

Donald Melanson
April 16, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Robovie-R Ver.3

Uploaded on May 4, 2010

"Robovie-R Ver. 3 to start supporting the elderly in November"

by Serkan Toto
May 5, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Robot’s Delight - Japanese robots rap about their Artificial Intelligence

Published on Mar 9, 2017




> "Robot’s Delight - A Lyrical Exposition on Learning by Imitation from Human-Human Interaction"
> 
> This was our video submission which won Best Video at the 2017 ACM/IEEE International Conference on Human Robot Interaction (HRI 2017).
> 
> Authors: Dylan F. Glas, Malcolm Doering, Phoebe Liu, Takayuki Kanda, Hiroshi Ishiguro
> 
> Lyrics and music production: Dylan F. Glas
> 
> Camerawork and video editing: Malcolm Doering
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot’s Delight: Japanese robots rap about their artificial intelligence"

by Dylan Glas
March 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Bipedal Robot Climbing Ladder like a Human - Robovie-Z

Sep 2, 2021




> In this video, we demonstrated the motion of our biped robot "Robovie-Z", which we used to enter the "ROBO-ONE Ultimate Action" contest.

----------

